# Cant Detect My Gigaset 504 AGU in alfa wireless adapter[MOVED]



## rafithemsngr (Jun 23, 2010)

hi :wave:guys. two days before i just got an adsl connection nd got the modem from the service provider as installment basis Gigaset 504 AGU my laptop can detect wireless it got. but my pc doesnot :4-thatsbahave wireless so i bought a wireless adapter ALFA AWUS036H nd it cant detect my router but it shows a bunch of other routers:upset:.so i just read some threads nd found tht its not the problem of the adpter it is of the routers configuration.so i tried to open the routers configuration they asked for password and i typed admin as it shown in the guide nd they said it is incorrect. now i m planning 2 reset if any one could just help me to get the configuration for this router gigaset 504 agu of ETISALAT............PLS HELP ME GUYSSSSSSS:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Cant Detect My Gigaset 504 AGU in alfa wireless adapter*

Hi Rafithemsngr,

Welcome along! :wave:

This guide will try to help you figure out what to type, or failing that, what to do.

NOTE: If you received the router as part of your broadband service package from your ISP, the ISP may have changed the password to keep customers from changing settings.

If this is the case, give your ISP a call and ask them what the router password is.
---------------------
In the case of Verizon broadband, we’ve found the username will be your Verizon account name, and the password will be your Verizon account password.

And for Comcast subscribers with Netgear routers provided by Comcast, try:

*User Name=comcast
Password=1234*
---------------------
Each router comes from the factory with a “default” username and password that is the same for all routers of that Make and Model.
---------------------
If your router is new and has never had the password changed to something else, then it will be using the "factory default" password.
---------------------
The best source of information about what this default password is, is the Instruction Manual that came with your router.
---------------------
When you type in the username and password, be sure your CAPS LOCK key is off. Passwords are “Case Sensitive”, so uppercase and lowercase count.
---------------------
Make sure Javascript is enabled in your browser. (This does NOT mean “Java”)...
Internet Explorer calls this “Active Scripting” and can be found by clicking on “Tools” on the menu at the top of the Internet Explorer screen, and then clicking on “Internet Options”. Then click the “Security” tab. Click the “Advanced Options” button, and scroll most of the way down the list to “Scripting” and “Active Scripting.” Make sure ENABLE is checked. Then click OK twice to close the windows.
In Netscape, click “Edit” at the top of the screen, then click on “Preferences.” Click the little arrowhead next to “Advanced” so the arrow points down, then click on “Scripts & Plugins”. Make sure “Enable Javascript for Navigator” is checked. Then click OK to close the window.
---------------------
“Power reset” the router by unplugging the power, waiting a few seconds, then plugging it back in.
---------------------
If all else fails, most routers have a System Reset procedure that will erase all of the settings, including the password, and reset it back to its “Factory default settings”.
---------------------
NOTE- VERY IMPORTANT..!!

*BEFORE* you do a System Reset on your router to reset the password, take a second to note that resetting the router this way will change *EVERYTHING* back to its “out of the box” settings - This means that if there is anything that needs to be configured for your Internet connection to work, it too will be turned off, and will have to be re-configured before your Internet connection will work again.

And if you still can’t log in to the router to reconfigure it, there’s a chance your Internet connection just won’t work. You need to decide whether port forwarding is worth the chance of being without your Internet connection until you can find someone to help you get it working again.

It’s not likely you’ll have any problems, but it can happen.

Again, the INSTRUCTION MANUAL is the best source of info about how to do this System Reset, because different brands of routers may have different procedures to follow. Also, the Support Pages on the router manufacturer’s web site usually have a “Frequently Asked Questions” (FAQ) section that generally includes instructions on how to do the System Reset to recover from a forgotten password.

Look on the back of the router for a Reset button. Sometimes the button is hidden under a tiny hole. If that’s the case, you’ll have to use an unfolded paperclip to press the button under the hole.

Most routers require you to press and HOLD the button depressed, for up to 30 seconds, with the power ON.

Some routers want you to press the button THREE TIMES in succession.

Wait until the lights stop blinking and then try logging in with the default password again.

If all goes well, after the System Reset the router should respond with its “welcome screen”, and you’ll be ready to configure it for port forwarding.

And unfortunately, there are SOME routers which take their "security" very seriously and which will NOT reset their passwords as part of the System Reset procedure. That means if you have one of these routers, and don't have the password, you have essentially, a somewhat expensive paperweight. The manufacturer simply says there's nothing that can be done about it.


----------

